# Comets Vs Liberty Game Post-poned!



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

DANG! NOW THE SPARKS SRE TIED WITH US IN FIRST PLACE WITH THE COMETS!


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

It has been rescheduled for Monday, August 18th 7:30 pm E @ Madison Square Garden. Thats kind of messed up because that would mean the Liberty play Saturday, Sunday, and Monday! Three games in a row. The Comets play a back-to-back Monday @NY and Tuesday in Houston against Seattle.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This sort of feels like the year that the Compaq Center Flooded...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

yep 2001 when tropical storm allison hit. welp, atleast those games are over.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Did you hear what Van said about it? Why whine about what you can't change... go play the game and may the best team win... toss the ball, let's go!


----------

